# First Clomid



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Hiya Everyone.

I started taking Clomid (50mg) this month for my PCOS as I don't ovulate at all at the moment....
My doctor told me to take the clomid from day 2-6 of my cycle.
I have a couple of questions: First of all the medication made me VERY ill, I was sick, tired, weak, I felt kinda like I had the flu... Is that normal?
Secondly, my doctor told me that he thinks it would only take a couple of rounds of clomid to get me pregnant... has anyone else had this said to them? I've had doctors tell me so many different things that I just don't believe anything anymore... I would love for it to be true and happen... I just highly doubt it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Kath and welcome  

There are lots of symptoms associated with Clomid but if they become unbearable you should speak to your doctor, although with your symptoms there is the chance you have come down with a cold or flu and it's nothing to do with Clomid!

As for your chances on Clomid, they are the same as everyone else - you need to make sure the timing of the   is right else it doesn't matter if you ovulate or not! I assume because your doc made those comments your test results show that the only thing stopping you from becoming pregnant is the fact that ovulation doesn't occur.... so   and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 

I thought maybe I had some kind of cold of flu, but it all seemed to stop just as I stopped taking the clomid... Problem is now I'm ill again, I was told I should ovulate anywhere between day 11-17 of my cycle, my husband and I made sure to you know   on those days now on day 22 I had my blood test yesterday, but I am so ill! I have had tummy cramps for about a week now and some terrible sickness :/ I thought maybe I was just ill, but I don't feel ill at all :S I'm seeing my doctor on Thursday, I'm hoping maybe I can get some answers 

I have been told so many different things by different doctors. I got told by my GP that I don't just have Polysystic ovaries, but the syndrome, but then I saw a private specialist and he said my hormone levels are normal so I only have polysystic ovaries and not the syndrome, my gp disagrees with him though :S very confusing! Either way the I have never had a test to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked, which my gp thinks is odd, she said that she would of thought the specialist would send me for a test for that.... 

I hate doctors sometimes :S I wish I could just get a straight answer about anything! lol


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've not found out if my tubes are blocked either! In a way nice to hear im not the only one!

Hope you geel better soon and get some answers from the doc


----------



## reso (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I questioned why they put me on clomid without testing the tubes first.  Apparently if you don't have anything in your history to suggest that blocked tubes are the issue then they won't do the test.  So for me, because I have PCOS, (or some version of, again differing opinions on that), they put me on Clomid to see what happened.  If nothing had happened then they would have tested the tubes. 

But my friend who has already had children can't get pregnant again they are going to test her tubes to see if a blockage has occurred because with her history they should be clear. 

I hope I have explained that ok, I only know because I asked why they were giving me something without checking to make sure there wasn't another issue there first!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It can be quite normal for this to happen on the nhs, sadly I suspect it's down to money as usual.  I was initially prescribed Clomid by my gp and I would only have been referred for an hsg if I hadn't got pg after 3 ovulatory cycles.  Yet when I went privately it was one of the first tests he wanted to do and our experience of the consultant is he will only get us to do and pay for something if it's necessary.  That said, it is normal practice though for them to send you off with Clomid for a couple of months before checking your tubes.  Hope you feel better soon kath


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

That's what confuses me the most, my specialist is private :/ 
When I asked my Gp what she thought the next steps were she said to test to see if my tubes are blocked,
I mentioned it to my private specialist and he said no and just gave me 2 months worth of clomid.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

All the consultants work differently and in fairness, your specialist is probably trying to help you financially as well.  A private hsg is usually around the £400 mark - I was lucky mine was substantially cheaper as my consultant doesn't charge extra for his time.  As reso says, if you don't have any indicators of tubal problems, many professionals will just allow you to try Clomid for a couple of months first, so don't panic.


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Dudders  That is great to know!

I am just so worried that maybe my tubes are blocked... I guess if nothing happens after a while of clomid I will find out... Tbh I think I would rather spend £400 and know then be left worrying... I have insurance which is covering most of this anyway  

Keeping my fingers crossed that my tubes are fine and I never even have to try and find out if they are blocked  

Thanks again I do feel a bit more reassured now Dudders  xxx


----------



## Kath.Stawell1990 (May 25, 2012)

Well I'm grateful to that doctor now 
I did a test today and I got my first BFP 
I'm pregnant!!! I can't believe it :') xxx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazing news Kath, wishing you a very happy health and stress free pregnancy
x


----------

